# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  ibo´yu vuran Abdullah Ucmak köpegine Urfalilardan Cevap:10 bin köpek ölecek!

## anau2



----------

